# Need to rehome my beautiful ferrets.



## Bluephoebe2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can anyone help me to find a new home for my three much loved babies. Family illness is forcing me to part with them as I can no longer give them the time and attention they deserve. I have two sisters, Lily and Teddy who are ten months old and both neutered, both very playful and friendly love cuddles and belly rubs. Then there's Buddy, I got him from ferret rescue three years ago so he'll be four and a bit now. He had been rescued as he was so skinny but after three years of good food I have come to realise he is just a small boy. He is very healthy despite his size and also neutered. He is also very friendly and playful but loves to do his own thing. His favourite thing in the world is to sneak into any drawer he can find and curl up for a nap. All three of them are handled every day, used to dogs and love children. Ideally I would love them to stay together as they love each other. I have two large ferret houses that can go with them. I am in Hull, East Yorkshire.
E mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ferret Rescue would be the first port of call.


----------



## Bluephoebe2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks, our rescue has closed down now sadly.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I take in ferrets that need new homes, I'm not just a breeder but also a rescuer and fosterer. But I think it's a bit late for me to respond to this thread...


----------

